
What If Everyone’s Wrong About China? - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-08-19/china-s-liberalization-shouldn-t-be-ruled-out-just-yet
======
mytailorisrich
I think there might be a misconception that liberalization in China would
change anything.

I don't think that would be the case. In fact that would seal China's status
as the top superpower.

They would become the largest democracy on Earth (at current population
levels). Their attractivity would increase. Re-unification with Taiwan would
become much more likely.

